# PrintMojo Alternative?



## dag1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Our online community is looking to get a few hundred t-shirts made. I really like the idea of PrintMojo, for these reasons:

1. screen printing
2. store script you can host on your site
3. warehouse and fulfillment

However, I'm finding them to be very unresponsive and slow at getting back to us.

My question is- is there something out there _like_ PrintMojo that has the above mentioned qualities- but is perhaps smaller, hungrier, better at customer service?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

dag1 said:


> Our online community is looking to get a few hundred t-shirts made. I really like the idea of PrintMojo, for these reasons:
> 
> 1. screen printing
> 2. store script you can host on your site
> ...


Hi dag1, what problems have you had with contacting PrintMojo? Email? Phone?
Most questions are responded to within 24-48 hours during business hours. There's also a phone number you can call. I'd really like to look into why your questions weren't answered there.

There are a few other places that offer screen printing with fulfillment. I think Raw Talent Inc does for one. I'm not sure of any others with a script you can host on your site though.


----------



## triplej (Apr 18, 2005)

dag1 said:


> However, I'm finding them to be very unresponsive and slow at getting back to us.


Hi dag1, 

My name is Jamie and I'm your Printmojo huckleberry  Not sure why we've been unresponsive but the buck stops here. Call the Mojo office's toll free number between 8-5 (PST) Let them know you are a potential PrintMojo merchant and ask for Jamie's direct line. I answer PrintMojo e-mails the same day I receive them and I answer Printmojo questions on my direct line until 9 PM (PST) 

I guarantee I will have your store up and running as fast as you are ready to move on your end.


----------



## dag1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks Jamie, I will give you a call then! I appreciate your response, perhaps your should be using t-shirtforums as your trouble ticketing system. 



triplej said:


> Hi dag1,
> 
> My name is Jamie and I'm your Printmojo huckleberry  Not sure why we've been unresponsive but the buck stops here. Call the Mojo office's toll free number between 8-5 (PST) Let them know you are a potential PrintMojo merchant and ask for Jamie's direct line. I answer PrintMojo e-mails the same day I receive them and I answer Printmojo questions on my direct line until 9 PM (PST)
> 
> I guarantee I will have your store up and running as fast as you are ready to move on your end.


----------

